# Nuera Tube Amps from Parts Express??



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I am semi-sorta pondering purchasing a tube amp setup for my bedroom. Most likely I will be powering a pair of Insignia Bookshelf speakers from Best Buy (they have been the rage among internet budget audiophiles and I love the way they sound). 

Anyway, I found that Parts Express has a tube amp for $748. Here is the link:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=306-100

Can anyone who has heard or owns this amp tell me what they think of it? Any problems? Sound quality? 

I saw the unit at the Audio Fest Show in Denver yesterday on the Parts Express table, and on the exterior it looks nice. But it wasn't hooked up and so I did not have a chance to audition it. I love the way tubes sound but have never owned one. $750 would be about the absolute max I would be willing to spend on a bedroom unit. 

Thanks!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't heard that particular amp, but I'm sure it's fine..

However, I think your putting the horse ahead of the cart by buying an amp for $799 to use with speakers that cost ~$60. I think you'd do just as fine with any ole stereo receiver you can lay your hands on.

Now, if you wanted to own a tube setup just for sake of the sexy tubes, that'd be different. You might want to look for some used Dynaco amps -- I'd imagine you kind find some for less than the $799 at PartsExpress and their "classic". 

But if you do that, I'd also recommend upgrading your speakers. It'd still be kinda silly to spend that kind of $$ on an amp when they'll be driving $60 speakers. Not that the Insignia's are bad -- they've got a great reputation for a audiophile speaker on the cheap -- but my rule of thumb is 70%/30% for speaker/electronics budgeting.

JCD


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You could get a Jolida demo or used for about that price and have a known quantity. Sounds like you do need different speakers to complement a tube amplifier. Why not get a Sonic Impact T-Amp? It would seem to be a better match for those inexpensive and compromised speakers.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It really helps to have highly efficient speakers (+ 98 dB SPL) if your really want to go tube amp. High power solid state amps allowed lower efficiency speakers to be used. The output transformer with its saturation is the real fidelity destroyer for tube amps. Those amps which avoided them did best but that made them very expensive. Then there are high impedance electrostatic speakers which matched well with tube amps.


----------

